# 2021 Wheat Price



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I contracted about 1/2 my July wheat crop at $7.07 yesterday. May turn out to be a mistake, but I believe that's the highest wheat has been since I've been growing it. Anyone else watching this market?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't been watching the wheat market that close, but I have been watching corn. We haven't seen prices this high since April of 2013! That's 8 Years !  I'm getting ready to pull the trigger also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I contracted about 1/2 my July wheat crop at $7.07 yesterday. May turn out to be a mistake, but I believe that's the highest wheat has been since I've been growing it. Anyone else watching this market?


Ddidn't wheat hit $21-24? A bu 10? Yrs ago.

Had a landlady had some and I told her she should sell it but never got it done.Think they sold it for $5 a couple yrs later.

It was prly in storage for 10 yrs before got sold


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It could have Cy, I'm not sure. That's before I started this farm venture. In the last 6 years, the highest I've sold it for is $6.10, but typically $5.25-$5.35. It was $7.31 yesterday when I checked.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, I saw where corn is at a 7 year high and wheat an 8 year high. Seems it's all due to the poor crop production in North and South Dakota as they are under extreme drought conditions. Also poor production in South America so supply will be dependent on North America. The article said those two states are responsible for 10% of Wheat production and 7% of corn production.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Just a question because what i have heard , I havent bothered checking , cows dont need it on pasture . Are fertilizer prices also at 10 year highs ?

Had a buddy of mine tell me that the profit margins were not much different for new crop because inputs have went up . He said look what it would cost to build a new shed right now . Kinda takes the fun out of the good prices .


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

You're right Cy. Wheat did close at $24 back in 2008. It was very short lived though. Minneapolis wheat traded intraday at $28 briefly. I would compare this to the recent feeding frenzy we saw with Game Stop.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

siscofarms Fertilizer prices are projected to by up by only 3% this year due to a rise in Phosphate prices increasing by 23%.

This is according to World Bank's Commodity Price Outlook for 2021.

Not sure if that what you are looking for.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I wasnt really looking for anything . Just the fact that usually the eye candy of $7 dollar wheat seems like a oh boy momement , and is on old crop , take it and be thankful , but as far as new crop , because of inputs going up , your actual profit margin is the same on $7 wheat as it is on $5 wheat . And seems that when the wheat goes back down to $5 , most the inputs will stay at the same price . And I did check on fertilizer prices here yesterday , here , potash is $120 per ton higher than a year ago .Nitrogen , wether gas or in a solid form is on average $70 higher . phosphurus is $110 higher . Ofcourse the racket around here with distributors is they want to sell the fert in dec. Always high prices in spring to prove a point I guess to sell there product in dec


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lots have been cautious on wheat the selling here . Very dry here and we had a late freeze that really slowed the wheat down . Did dry fertilizer in March and Early april I applied N and fungicide and herbicide followed by a final pass of nitrogen .Half my wheat got Palasde . Within all those passes got less than 2 inches of rain . April had just 2 showers 3/10 each .

Wheat looks good they say it likes it on the dry side , we shall see .The old timers always said it don't take a lot of rain to make wheat , but they werent side dressings 100+ units N. OH and They just down graded rain again .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Lots have been cautious on wheat the selling here . Very dry here and we had a late freeze that really slowed the wheat down . Did dry fertilizer in March and Early april I applied N and fungicide and herbicide followed by a final pass of nitrogen .Half my wheat got Palasde . Within all those passes got less than 2 inches of rain . April had just 2 showers 3/10 each .
> 
> Wheat looks good they say it likes it on the dry side , we shall see .The old timers always said it don't take a lot of rain to make wheat , but they werent side dressings 100+ units N. OH and They just down graded rain again .


yeah, they have downgraded the rain constantly here, was supposed to shower yesterday, dropped from forecast on Friday, then today and it looks like it is not going to happen, moisture on the radar is drying out as the air drops off the Alleghenies. Showers included for the coming week in Friday's forecast have all dropped to 10-15% which is not very likely and the temps have gone up.


----------

